# !!! black ops 2 - season pass - pc - zu verkaufen !!!



## funker-33 (21. Februar 2013)

hallo, wegen einem fehlkauf gebe ich den season pass black ops 2 für pc (ich habe eine Xbox) günstig ab. 35€. der code ist unbenutzt und wurde in keiner form weitergegeben.
mail: pwerbmr@hotmail.com 
sicherer verkauf per paypal möglich.

viele grüße, philipp


----------

